

Polymorphism and inheritance are independent of each other - alter8
http://accelerateddevelopment.blogspot.com/2012/06/polymorphism-and-inheritance-are.html

======
tree_of_item
> Is the value of static type checking worth giving up the power of pure
> polymorphism at runtime?

> Polymorphism is the ability to send a message to an object without knowing
> what its type is.

This reads like it was written by a person who's only ever used Java and Ruby.

